# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool pump making high pitch noise

## dray16

Good day fellas. I hope someone can help me with this one.  So I was running my pool pump today as I do everyday and suddenly I heard a loud high pitched noise coming from the pump so I immediately turned it off.  Checked the skimmer to see if there's any blockage, clear.  Checked the pump basket, clear.  Then I tried to turn it back on, still made that noise, like it's trying to suck water but it can't, pressure on the gauge is 0.  Can't be a blocked pipe because it was running fine before this happened, meaning whatever that might block a pipe should get trapped in the skimmer basket.  What do you guys think?  Am I up for a new pump?

----------


## China

air lock need t prime it

----------


## dray16

Thanks for your reply.  Just an update on this, I tried priming it this morning, within 3 minutes of turning the pump on, it started pumping water again, noise was dying down so I thought I'd leave it running and see if the noise will completely go away, it didn't.  It's still noisy so I'm thinking maybe the bearings are damaged or seals need replacing.  I will ring around to see how much would it cost.  I wonder if I can make a claim on my insurance company, is it worth it?  Thanks again.

----------


## leeton

My pool pump karked it last week, but didn't pump at all. had it checked out and they said it was a sealed unit and best to buy a new one, claimed it on insurance, need a report from a repairer and quote for new one. I replaced with what was already there, Davey Silensor 200.

----------


## dray16

I got a guy coming tomorrow to have a look.  Rang up the insurer this morning and they said they might cover it if it's under 10years old.  The technicians I talked to said that the manufacturer of the brand of my pump (Vortex) has closed down 15years ago so there's a good chance my pump is more than 10years old (bummer).  Looks like I have to dig from my own pocket on this one.

----------


## martrix

how do you claim it on insurance?  :Confused:   So when my aircon breaks down I can just ring the insurance company for a new one? WTF

----------


## China

To claim it on insurance you will need a compliant tech who is will to put it down as a motor burn out

----------


## martrix

so how much is a tech gonna cost + insurance excess and then whats a new pump worth? Waste of every ones time if you ask me. Pony up the cash and buy a new one, you want a pool, pay for it.

----------


## chrisp

> so how much is a tech gonna cost + insurance excess and ...

  There might also be the loss of a no-claim-bonus on the annual premium that might need to be added in to the mix too.

----------


## dray16

> so how much is a tech gonna cost + insurance excess and then whats a new pump worth? Waste of every ones time if you ask me. Pony up the cash and buy a new one, you want a pool, pay for it.

  The technician I talked to today charges $50 (can be included in insurance claim) to come to my place, assess the pump and write a report, $100 basic excess for the claim < $550 for a new pump and $150 for installation.  I don't know about you but for me it's a simple math.  Insurer also informed me that no claim bonus won't be affected.  In my opinion, not a waste of my time.  If I could make a claim, I definitely would but like as said in previous post, still depends on the age of pump.

----------


## racingtadpole

And for fear of playing devils advocate.. 
My insurance went up by the part of $100 this renewal (earlier this week), guess thats my contribution to replacing pool pumps, air-cons and the like that were written up deceptively to allow a fraudulent claim.

----------

